# G SCALE STATIONARY DISPLAY STAND ROLLER SET



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Folks,

Can I get a lead or recomendation for a : G SCALE STATIONARY DISPLAY STAND ROLLER SET

Purpose to:

Bench Test, so it will also be easy 2 clean the wheels of dirt and grime. with Q-tips or other means. 
It is just not good cleaning them LGB locomotive on placing them in their sides. I think it will be easier to lube them joints while
running them stationary.

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy,

Buy the stationary rollers from Accucraft. They are much cheaper (cost, not quality) than Aristocraft and build your own stand. Very easy to do.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 20 Feb 2011 05:41 PM 
Rudy,

Buy the stationary rollers from Accucraft. They are much cheaper (cost, not quality) than Aristocraft and build your own stand. Very easy to do.









Rudy as Gary said,

Stay away from Aristo









I have Accucraft rollers 

they work well.

I also have a bunch from Axle at

Train Li. Great people to 

deal with and all items work

as advertised...









They are also a sponser of this forum.

As Aristocrap wish they were.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I am also happy with my Bachmann rollers. They come as functioning rollers, and also you can buy ones that don't roll, but transmit power, which are half the price, good for under tenders and pilot trucks. 

Greg


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Lets see, $34 for 4 sets of AC rollers and $21 for one set of Accucraft rollers. Now last time I checked, 4 X 21 = 84......................Jim


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Not going to drink the Aristo KoolAid. I'll stick with quality that I KNOW works. Accucraft I own. Thanks for the math lesson. BTW, I buy my Accucraft rollers from Jonathan (EMW) at 18 bucks each. Also Rudy asked for a recommendation. THIS is my recommendation. Sorry.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bachmann rollers are 4 for $33 on the net, just for price calibration. Mine run true and no problems. 

Greg


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Posted By RUDYSMALLET on 20 Feb 2011 04:18 PM 
Hi Folks,

Can I get a lead or recomendation for a : G SCALE STATIONARY DISPLAY STAND ROLLER SET

Purpose to:

Bench Test, so it will also be easy 2 clean the wheels of dirt and grime. with Q-tips or other means. 
It is just not good cleaning them LGB locomotive on placing them in their sides. I think it will be easier to lube them joints while
running them stationary.

Regards,
Rudy

I* google the Accucraft, Can you check if this is what I think it is. do you have a online lead where I can buy them. Looks pretty well made with the Rod Support makes the Ball bearing
line up. and looks like it have a Groove for the Rail to sit on of Fit for alignment.*

*link: **[url]http://www.accucraft.com/ma...f*[/url]


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy,

These rollers are very well made. Ball-bearing and yes, the groove on the bottom fits over the rail for perfect alignment. Easy to put under the engine. Just lift one end and slide the rollers under the engine. Very simple. I have eight sets of these for my Accucraft C19 and my Bachmann Connie. You can get cheaper, but not as nice as these. I bought mine from Jonathan Bliese at Electric Model Works in Chino, CA. He is one of the sponsors on this forum.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I purchased AC rollers a long time ago, no problems! Rollers are rollers if they roll aren't they doing what they are suppose to?

Cheaper the better if you need 4 sets or so.

The problem I run into is the distance between the drivers. There always seems to be a despirity between the drivers from engine to engine when trying to use them. 

But I rarely use the rollers anyway, but have them when needed.

Bubba


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to look too stoo-pid, but from the original post I wondered how you can clean the wheels when the loco is sitting on something--anythig, including rollers. How do you get your Q-tip or whatever, underneath? Although I haven't cleaned my Bachmann Connies (they are just artwork and have yet to run) I used to clean my 10-wheelers by flipping them on their back (not on their side, as Rudy says), hooking up the power, and letting the drivers spin--slowly. Perhaps with sprung wheels, this could be a problem. BTW, why hasn't Curmudgeon weighed in on this? Did he have to make an emergency run to 7-11 for some more tiparillos? 

BTW, take 2: I have Bachmann rollers and they look just fine, although I haven't used them yet. Bought them to make a loco display board like the one I described in GR ("Running In Place") many months ago. I'm a great talker, but actually getting a piece of lumber, collecting all the other necessary stuff, and doing some work, ain't my style.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Q tip or rag in solvent and use a pinkie to get to the wheel tread... I prefer the loco upside down in a cradle, the Kadee wheel cleaner applying power, and then you can get to the wheels easily. 

My Bachmann rollers are better quality than my Aristo rollers, which I gave away. 

Greg


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

"BTW, why hasn't Curmudgeon weighed in on this? Did he have to make an emergency run to 7-11 for some more tiparillos?" 

I would never claim to speak for Dave but maybe it is because he does not have to clean his wheels or track for that matter! 

John


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Posted By RUDYSMALLET on 21 Feb 2011 10:55 PM 
Posted By RUDYSMALLET on 20 Feb 2011 04:18 PM 
Hi Folks,

Can I get a lead or recomendation for a : G SCALE STATIONARY DISPLAY STAND ROLLER SET

Purpose to:

Bench Test, so it will also be easy 2 clean the wheels of dirt and grime. with Q-tips or other means. 
It is just not good cleaning them LGB locomotive on placing them in their sides. I think it will be easier to lube them joints while
running them stationary.

Regards,
Rudy

I* google the Accucraft, Can you check if this is what I think it is. do you have a online lead where I can buy them. Looks pretty well made with the Rod Support makes the Ball bearing
line up. and looks like it have a Groove for the Rail to sit on of Fit for alignment.*

*link: **[url]http://www.accucraft.com/ma...f*[/url]




If I may Add: I am new to the Hobby and A lot of Learning curve to learn here. But I think not all the Roller idea will fit all Locomotive way of Cleaning, But I find cleaning them placing them on their side is not practical way due to the details this LGB have on the side.Also the wheel need to be turn so you can access the other half hidden. Let say in Laymans term, the rollers is a tools like the Mechanics have their racks to change on the cars under neat, since this applies the same way. Now with the Q-Tips idea it works on me if I drip some smoke fluid to the cotton tip and wipe it inside the wheel flange. But it the arragement of the wheel is tight , I guess you can alternate every other and their will be plenty of room to sneak them in. 

*Maybe there is a way placing the locomotive upside down or Wheel Up. So any ideas or customs built that anybody is using and want to share the great Ideas.
*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Greg, 
Did you build that? That's a great idea. I like the ability to rotate the loco and the tray underneath for parts. I'll have to build one of these.
Thanks for a great idea,
Bob


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like the dynamic brake blister and fuel tank that he took off that steam engine. I never saw those before, must have been in the boiler, or , are those parts getting added to update the technology of the steam loco for better performance with DCC? 

Jonathan/Electric modelworks


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

That cradle that Greg posted, I purchased one like it from a guy that goes to Marty's in September but can never remember his name...great gadget! A bargain at $40, at least that what I paid for mine looks exactly like it!
Only diff is that on BOTH ends there is a wing nut type od fastener to lock it into any position, one on each side for more stability. 

Bubba


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I got it quite a while ago, both ends have the threaded insert for the knob. I asked about it when I bought it, and he said one was enough. It's sturdy enough that is true in most cases, but will probably add another at the other end. 

I cannot find the guy any more either, used to be at shows, he sold it as a kit. If you remember that guy, let me know, I want to buy several as gifts. 

I throw a terry cloth towel in the top, and then it's softer on painted locos, and the towel can be washed if it gets any grease or dirt on it. I took the towel off for pictures. 

And Jonathan: yes, dynamic brakes and extra diesel fuel is the secret of making an old K4 really run! (there's also a pilot of a PA-1) 

Greg


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 22 Feb 2011 11:23 PM 








Hi Greg,

Thanks for Posting, Yes this is a Very Good One. Rotating ability if you want to tilt in a certain Position...

Rudy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya I have one of those also but as Greg said he just disappeared and I have not been able to find the product since. Later RJD


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok all, does anyone have some Accucraft rollers they want to sell? Looking to add some and from this series of posts I might be able to pick some up!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich,

I believe that those of us who already own Accucraft rollers will probably NOT want to part with them. But many who have posted about rollers on this thread have said that you can get rollers from other manufacturers for a lot cheaper and "just" as good. OK.............









Jonathan Bliese from Electric Model Works still has some Accucraft rollers (as of a month ago when I was down to see him). A friend of mine ordered six sets from Jonathan for his new Shay.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Gary, hence my other post that is asking if anyone has compared the height of the rollers (to each other). So can you mix Accucraft, Bachmann and Aristocraft rollers together and not have it look like the train is on a "bumpy" track? Thanks


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich,

I ONLY have the Accucraft rollers, so I never checked if they are close to the same dimensions as Bachmann or Aristo. You are right though. The rollers would have to be the same diameter, the same center-lines apart AND the same distance from the bottom of the base of the support! Lots of things could be different. If you want I will measure my Accucraft rollers and send an e-mail to you. Let me know.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, on a steamer, you could use slightly different rollers under trailing and leading truck, or under the tender if needed. 

Also you could probably use different rollers on different trucks of a diesel. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Quite surprised no-one's yet mentioned the Bachrus "Saddle" rollers ( www.bachrus.com ). I've been using a complete set (main rollers plus pilot and tender supports) for quite some time, and find them to be excellent.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The do look nice on the web site, I have a few questions: 

1. are the "housings" for the rollers metal or plastic? 
2. how good is the "adjustable" part of the rollers? can you lock it in place and then the next time you use it, it's the right gauge? 
3. how easy is it to put the "stirrups" (the long metal pieces for a tender) on the rails? 












Any other comments? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Greg,


the roller housings are metal (aluminium?) They lock to the blackened cross tie bar with grub screws so yes, they'll stay locked at whatever gauge you set. The tender and pilot stirrups are extruded metal with what's effectively a flange on the underside to locate nicely onto the rails. 


As I say, I'm very pleased with my set. Nice quality roller bearings. I generally use mine on a specially made board with "rails" made of extruded aluminium "L" angle, and with a measuring tape stuck to the front of the board. For each loco I record the position of each required roller, so that I can easily and accurately set up the rollers before placing the loco on top. Very useful with a long loco like an SD-45 or a Mikado! 







Nick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They do look nice, but there is one disadvantage to having the "housings" outside of the rails, it's harder to get to the wheels to clean them on the rollers. You cannot reach past them if they are on axles close together. All the same, the "stirrup", the long metal plates for a tender is a great idea, and extending it to the trailing truck of a loco is nice. 

May have to pick a few up. 

Greg


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Must admit I don't use the rollers when cleaning loco wheelsets, for that it's a case of turn upside down in a support of foam blocks and soft towels and use an electrically live fine brass wire brush. That way I really get to see the state of the wheels and can work on any stubborn deposits. Unpowered wheels can also be cleaned at the same time using a wire brush cleaning wheel in a mini-drill, and I can check for pickup continuity, loose screws etc. as part of servicing. 

I use the rollers mainly for running in new locos and for DCC programming. 

Nick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I normally put my diesels on their backs to clean the wheels, and I likewise use a small stainless wire brush in a Dremel. 

Putting a steam loco on it's back is harder to do, and often I need the tender connected, and then the valve gear can get caught in the cradle. 

So I often reach in by the rollers with a cloth wetted with solvent, thus my preference for having more clearance around the wheels. 

Greg


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bob in Kalamazoo on 23 Feb 2011 07:21 AM 
Greg, 
Did you build that? That's a great idea. I like the ability to rotate the loco and the tray underneath for parts. I'll have to build one of these.
Thanks for a great idea,
Bob




A member of our club builds those cradles.
He's not a member here.
I'll forward this thread to him.
jb


----------



## cncrailroad (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

It just happens that I make a cradle similar to the one that Greg has shown. I have sold them to several of our club members who just love them. They are 24" long with hand knobs on both ends for adjusting the cradle. I sell these for $50.00 plus what ever shipping cost. I can also make longer ones if someone is interested as all my parts are cut out on my CNC Router. 

I have another batch of cradles being put together as we speak and I will make sure I complete one today so that I can post a picture of what they look like for you all to see. Anyone interested in a cradle can contact me at [email protected]. 

Chuck


----------

